# Single Action for home and personal defence?



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

How many of you would feel well defended with a single action revolver? ,and what would you be giving up or gaining by using a single action for defence? I feel just as well if not better off with a single action than with an auto pistol.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

If you are comfortable and proficient with a SA, I believe it's a great choice. I carry SA's as my "truck guns", and feel like I am very well accounted for. It has never happened, and hopefully never will, but if I ever have to show the business end of a seven and a half inch .45 Colt Blackhawk to some gremlin, I bet he'll be impressed. Concealed carry is another matter, and was not mentioned in your post. Most SA's would be poorly suited for that purpose. Burl


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I used the term personal defence so yes I also include concealed carry as a topic. I would not feel I had a poor choice in a concealed carry gun. Just make the first shot count and i figure that philosophy will save your life.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

In stating that a SA would be a poor choice for concealed carry, my thoughts were toward the size of most SA's, not that they would not be sufficient for self defense. If you have a SA with a shorter barrel, it could very well be a great carry gun. I prefer a handgun that is more friendly when tucked into the belt against the dunlap. Burl


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

For a personal defence gun I like the idea of revolvers because many people will not rotate mags to inshure that the springs in the clips will function properly. If a gun is going to be in a safe but easy to get place and loaded, my bet is for a relover be it single action or double. For consealed cary, then I would tend to think an auto is less likely to be seen. A relover would work just fine, but a slim trim auto is more "clean" with less lumps and bumps. And make shure your clips work, you life and or others could depend on it.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

In my opinion a single action, double action or auto is just fine for home defense. Most importantly it depends on what you are most comfortable with. For concealed carry though I think the single action is a poor choice, not only because of the usual bulk in size as mentioned but in most situations requiring the use of a concealed carry gun, the gun would needs to come into play very fast and the time to cock and aim is simply to slow in a life threaten situation of this type. Noting wrong with a good double action revolver for a ccw but I personally prefer a auto.


----------

